# 1984 318i



## buddah (Apr 13, 2006)

has anybody turboed 1 yet?


----------



## firedwg1 (May 21, 2005)

all you have to do is google or yahoo it and you will find many have done so already.

A well known mechanical engineer by the name of Jim Roal did his a long while back.

http://home.mchsi.com/~jroal/cars/bmw.htm


----------



## bmw318ish (Sep 7, 2006)

i own a 318i 84 bmw and will turbo it sometime this year


----------

